# Looking for a good Borsch recipe!



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I have tried some recipes, they're acceptable but not just what I mean with the word "Borsch"!
The strangest thing is that, although I've been in Russia, I had the best Borsch of my life in Katmandu, at the famous Chimney Restaurant of the Yak and Yeti Hotel.
I've been looking for years the recipe of something like that!

Could you help me?

Pongi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Try those recipes:

*Borshch Moskovsky*
(Moscow-Style Beet Soup) 
To serve 6 to 8

2 tablespoons of butter 
1/ 2 cup of finely chopped onions 
1 1/ 2 pounds of beets, peeled and cut into strips 1/8 inch wide by 2 inches long (5 cups) 
1/ 4 cup of red wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon of sugar 
2 tomatoes, peeled, seeded and coarsely chopped * 
2 teaspoons of salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
2 quarts of beef stock ** 
1/ 2 pound of white cabbage, quartered, cored and coarsely shredded 
1/ 4 pound of boiled ham, cut into 1-inch cubes 
1/ 4 pound all-beef frankfurters, cut into 1/2-inch-thick rounds 
1 pound boiled brisket from the stock, cut into 1-inch cubes 
4 sprigs parsley, tied together with 1 bay leaf 
1/ 2 cup of finely cut fresh dill or chopped parsley 
1 cup of sour cream

In a 6- to 8-quart pot, melt the butter over moderate heat. Add the onions and, stirring frequently, cook 3 to 5 minutes, or until they are soft but not brown. Stir in the beets, then add the wine vinegar, sugar, chopped tomatoes, 1 teaspoon of salt and a few grindings of black pepper. Pour in 1/ 2 cup of stock, cover the pan and simmer undisturbed for 50 minutes.

Pour the remaining stock into the pot and add the chopped cabbage. Bring to a boil, then stir in the ham, frankfurters and beef. Submerge parsley and bay leaf in the soup, add another teaspoon of salt, and simmer, partially covered, for 1/ 2 hour.

Transfer the borsch to a large tureen and sprinkle with fresh dill or parsley. Accompany the soup with a bowl of sour cream, to be added to the borsch at the discretion of each diner.

* Drop tomatoes into boiling water for 15 seconds. Run them under cold water and peel them. Cut out the stem, then slice them in half crosswise. Squeeze the halves gently to remove the juices and seeds then chop them coarsely and set aside.

*Borshch Ukrainsky*
(Ukrainian vStyle Beet Soup) 
To serve 6 to 8

4 medium tomatoes 
4 tablespoons of butter 
1 finely chopped onion 
2 cloves of garlic, peeled and finely chopped 
1 pound of beets, trimmed of leaves and coarsely grated (2 cups) 
1/ 2 celery root, peeled and coarsely grated (1 cup) 
1 parsley root, peeled an coarsely grated (1 cup) 
1 parsnip, peeled and coarsely grated (1 cup) 
1/ 2 teaspoon of sugar 
1/ 4cup of red wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon of salt 
2 quarts of beef stock, fresh (see below ) or canned (Swanson-s) 
1 pound of boiled potatoes, peeled and cut into 1 1/ 2 inch chunks 
1 pound of cabbage, cored and coarsely shredded 
1 pound of boiled brisket (see below ), or 1 pound of boiled ham cut into 1-inch chunks 
2 tablespoons of finely chopped parsley 
1/ 2 pint of sour cream

Drop the tomatoes into boiling water for 15 seconds. Run them under cold water and peel them. Cut out the stem, then slice them in half crosswise. Squeeze the halves gently to remove the juices and seeds then chop them coarsely and set aside. In a heavy 10- to 12-inch skillet or casserole, melt the butter over moderate heat. Add onions and garlic and, stirringly frequently, cook 6 to 8 minutes, or until they are soft and lightly colored. Stir in the beets, celery root, parsley root, parsnip, half the tomatoes, sugar, vinegar, salt and 1 1/ 2 cups of stock. Bring to a boil over high heat, then partially cover the pot and lower the heat. Simmer for 40 minutes. 
Meanwhile, pour the remaining stock into a 6- to 8-quart casserole and add the potatoes and cabbage. Bring to a boil, then simmer partially covered for 20minutes, or until the potatoes are tender but not falling apart. When the vegetable mixture has cooked its allotted time, add it to the casserole with the remaining tomatoes and the meat. Simmer partially covered for 10 to 15 minutes, until the dish is heated. Taste for seasoning. Pour into a tureen, sprinkle with parsley and serve accompanied by sour cream.

BEEF STOCK

1 pound of fresh lean brisket of beef 
5 pounds of beef marrow bones, cracked 
1 large onion, peeled and quartered 
1 large carrot, scraped 
2 celery tops, 6 sprigs of parsley and 2 bay leaves tied together with a string 
1 tablespoon of salt

In a heavy 6- to 8-quart pot, bring the pound of beef, beef bones and 4 quarts of water to a boil over high heat, skimming off any foam and scum as they rise to the surface. Add the onion, carrot, tied greens and salt, partially cover the port and reduce the heat to low. Simmer 1 to 1 ½ hours, or until the meat is tender but not falling apart. Remove the meat from the port with a slotted spoon, cut into small dice and set the dice aside. Continue to simmer the stock partially covered, for about 4 hours longer. Then strain the stock through a fine sieve set over a large bowl, discarding the bones and greens. With a large spoon, skim off and discard as much of the surface fat as you can.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks Isa!
Both recipes look promising!
I have only two translation problems: what is parsley root (suppose you don't mean parsley leaves...) and which part of the beef is "brisket"?
BTW...I have the same problem when trying to translate the names of the different meat pieces from Italian to English. Only few dictionaries, I think, report the English for "scamone" or "sottopaletta"! 
Do you know any link that could help me?

Pongi


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Pongi,

This may help to answer your questions:

You may want to try downloading the free "*Culinary Dictionary English/Italian 2.0*", description here 
_______________________________

*"lombata 8 coste senza scamone" = "full loin without rump"*

_______________________________

*Hamburg Parsley*
(Petroselinum crispum var. tuberosum)

Introduced 1727.
Turnip rooted or Hamburg parsley is a hardy vegetable resembling a carrot in shape and appearance. The beige coloured roots have a celery-like flavour, and the stems and leaves can be eaten just like regular parsley. This variety is easy to grow anywhere in Australia, and does best in a sunny, open position in well-drained, moist soil. The Hamburg parsley has a root that can also be eaten as a vegetable.


















_______________________________

*Brisket:*



























*More diagrams for you to browse:*

Beef Cuts, Where They Come From

Beef, Glorious Beef

Cuts of Meat: Photos

Texas Beef Council

Beef Cut Charts

Meat Identification


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

The only reference I've found with "Sottopaletta" used in context (in Engish) is the following: source here


----------



## chefjim (Feb 18, 2002)

I have yet to test this recipe, but my father passed it on to me and swears its the best he has ever tasted.

Borscht 

- 4 cups beets, grated or cut shoe string
- 1 cup carrots, grated or cubed
- 1 cup peas or beans
- 1 cup potatoes, cubed
- 1 small onion, diced
- 1 ½ cups cabbage, shredded (optional)
- 2 cups stewed tomatoes
- Salt & pepper to taste
- 2 tbsp. lemon juice, or sour salt (tataric acid)
- 8 cups water

Mix beets, carrots, onions with water. Bring to boil for ¾ hr. Add beans or peas, potatoes & tomatoes. Cook until all vegetables are tender. Season to taste with sour salt.

Make a smooth paste mixing 2 or 3-tbsp. flour with 1 cup whipping cream, add to the borscht, bring to boil. Boil for 5 min. Add more cream if desired. Add dill weed to suit taste.

NOTE: When using sour salt, add a couple of small pieces, let dissolve, mix thoroughly and let stand for short while. More sour salt can be added to obtain desired tartness.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

From today's paper.

*Simple Russian Borscht *
Makes 6 servings

3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
2 medium onions, finely chopped 
4 leeks, white part only, finely chopped 
1 celery stalk, cut into ¼-inch dice 
1 medium turnip, cut into ¼-inch dice 
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
1 pound peeled fresh beets, cut into ¼-inch dice, or ¾-pound canned plain beets, drained and cut into ¼-inch dice (2 cups) 
5 cups rich beef broth 
6 tablespoons white wine vinegar or to taste 
Salt, freshly ground pepper

Accompaniments: sour cream, chopped fresh dill, black bread, butter

Cook's notes: There are dozens of recipes for borscht, from simple to elaborate. This is a peasant version that you can prepare quickly. Serve the soup with good black bread and sweet butter.

Prepare the base: Melt butter in 4-quart pot over medium heat. Add onions, leeks, celery, turnip, garlic and beets and cook 15 to 20 minutes until vegetables soften. (If you are using canned beets, add them after other vegetables have softened.)

Assemble, simmer the soup: Add beef broth and bring to simmer. Simmer 10 minutes or until vegetables are cooked thoroughly. Add wine vinegar and season with salt and pepper to taste.

Presentation: Pass sour cream, dill and black bread and butter at the table.

Variation - Pureed or Creamy Borscht: You can turn this simple borscht into a puree or a simple cream soup by processing it in a blender and straining it. If you like, you can add 1 cup whipping cream. Serve the pureed borscht cold in the summer.

Approximate nutritional analysis per serving: calories, 160; fat, 9 grams; calories from fat, 50 percent; carbohydrates, 16 grams; protein, 5 grams; fiber, 3 grams; cholesterol, 22 milligrams; so dium, 945 milligrams.

Source: Adapted recipe from "Splendid Soups" by James Peterson (Bantam Books).

The Plain Dealer. Used with permission.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

*Roasting beets makes a better stew*
Christopher Kimball 
Editor, Cook's Illustrated

I say "beet soup" and you say "no thanks." Well, maybe that is because you have had a particularly dreadful version of borscht, a recipe that ranges from a cold, lifeless puree to a hearty, working man's meat soup. When I think of beet soup, however, I think of the jewel of root vegetables bright in color and flavor and uniquely suited to exciting ingredient combinations.
The first question was how to cook the beets, so I roasted the first batch and then simmered the second round in chicken stock. The roasted beet variation had a deeper and more intense flavor.

Now I wanted to perfect the method. I found that peeling the beets first and then cutting them into 1-inch chunks allowed the juices to caramelize in the high heat oven thus producing more flavor. I also tested salting them before cooking, which also improved the taste. Covering the beets for most of the cooking time prevented them from drying out although a brief period uncovered towards the end of baking concentrated the flavor. As for oven temperature, 425 degrees was best - at higher temperatures the beets took on a dark, roasted flavor that was overpowering.

Thinking that the soup could use some thickening, I tried adding half of a cooked, starchy potato as well as cooked rice. Neither was necessary; the soup was fine on its own.

As for aromatics, I tested onion, celery, carrot, garlic, leek, and shallot and settled on just the onion for a simple, non-intrusive flavor. As for other flavors, cumin seeds paired with ginger were a perfect marriage with the beets - vibrant, earthy, and sharp.

Toasting the cumin seeds in a small skillet really boosted the flavor. I also added lime juice and honey to further enhance the competition between sweet and sour.

Since borscht is usually served with sour cream, I wanted to test the addition of dairy. Yogurt was too tart. A half cup of heavy cream was nice - it adds a velvety smoothness - but I also liked the soup without it. For a garnish, sour cream does work well, as suggested by thousands of classic recipes.

*Beet soup with cumin and ginger*

1 1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
2 lbs. beets, about 10 medium (two inches in diameter)
2 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 medium onions, roughly chopped
2 tablespoons minced ginger
6 cups chicken stock, low sodium or homemade preferred
1 1/2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons lime juice
1/2 cup heavy cream, optional
Freshly ground pepper to taste
Minced chives for garnish, optional
Sour cream for garnish, optional

Heat oven to 425°F. Rinse beets, trim tops and bottoms, peel and cut into 1-inch chunks. Toss in a roasting pan with one tablespoon of the oil and sprinkle them with 1/4 teaspoon salt. Cover with aluminum foil and roast for 30 minutes. Remove foil and continue to cook for about 10 minutes or until the beets are cooked through.

Place the cumin seeds in a non-stick skilled and toast over medium heat until they darken and are very aromatic, about 3 minutes.

Heat the remaining 1 1/2 tablespoons oil in a soup pot or large saucepan. Add the onions and cook, stirring frequently, for about 5 minutes, until they have softened but not browned. Add the ginger and toasted cumin seeds and cook for an additional 2 minutes.

Add the stock and remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt to the pot and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to maintain a simmer, cover, and cook for 15 minutes. Add beets and simmer for 5 minutes longer.

Pureé the soup in a blender or food processor in batches. Return to the pot and add the honey, lime, and optional heavy cream and bring back to a simmer. Adjust seasonings with salt and pepper. Ladle into bowls and garnish with optional chives and sour cream if desired.

Serves 6

[emoji]169[/emoji] Copyright 2002 Charleston Daily Mail


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is this place great, or what?!

I love borscht, and will try the Moskovsky version. What's not to like?


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the recipes (actually I don't know where to start cooking! ). Also thanks for having elucidated me about some culinary terms. Now I have no excuse if I'm wrong about meat cuts!
As for parsley root, now I finally know the real name. My mom has always called it "white long radish" but I supposed it wasn't correct. Finding them here in Italy it's another question...practically I have seen them only in Bozen (Sudtirol) where I go on summer holidays.

Thanks again! 

Pongi


----------



## cubrick (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new here.

Before I found this topic on cheftalk I tried to find some authentic borscht recipe and found the following one: http://cucaso.com/en/recipes/soups/borsch.html

My friend's mother from Ukraine taught me this recipe for the classic beet soup. It's as authentic as it gets. It can be served vegetarian-style by omitting the sausage.
Well, the meatless version of borscht tastes just as good as the beef version (well I think it tastes better). Real, true borscht, to which no one can resist no matter ukrainian or russian, served exclusively with sour cream or mayo on top, but you don't have to add it if you don't eat dairy. Additionally to that at the table should be a dark rye bread and/or beignet soaked in garlic sauce (garlic oil), mandatory is to use the thin slices of lard with that.

Optionally - one shot of vodka served with green onions or with hot pepper.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Borscht is simply peasant food and to that end ingredients vary depending on location.

Is there are TRUE recipe?  I doubt it.

In my family we had it hot with meat and boiled potato on the side (Polish style) or ate it as a vegetarian variety with sour cream


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have made 2 kinds  Jewish Beet Borscht  and Russian style made with duck carcasses and vegs.  Both were good ,although Russian style much more hearty.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Here's my Jewish grandmother's recipe....no amount though...... You can understand..

Beef chuck roast cut into 1/2" pieces  and dredged in seasoned flour

Large cut carrots, onions, potatoes, beets,

large diced green cabbage

water

catsup

lemon juice

brown sugar

dry mustard

salt/ black pepper

tomato sauce

diced tomatoes

Cooked on the stove for hours as I recall.


----------

